# sirius credit check ?



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

do they check your credit ???


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

As of 12/22 no. Not sure if there is anyone that has other data....

if you have a credit card, your good for them


----------

